# Sailing Blogs



## GCASKEW (Aug 24, 2011)

Not that The Slapdash has competed their big circle and their blog is winding down, what other blogs do you guys follow?
I'm hooked onto Zerotocruising but I need more so if you have some that you follow that are interesting and also pass along good info, please post them so we can all follow...

PS: Thanks to the Slappy crew for allowing us to live through them...


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Windtraveler.net and sailingaroundtheglobe.blogspot.net both very different and "good"


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm digging freedom's journey:
Cruising Aboard Freedom
mimsy and the ARE and their friggin' adorable spawn may eventually leave...
Our Life with Ceol Mor
bob in puget sound has some good stuff in the PNW
Windborne in Puget Sound
Dylan Winter and the KTL
KTL Films « Keep Turning Left
Mid-Atlantic liveaboards:
http://lifeafloatarchives.blogspot.com


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's one I've been following. He's now in my neck of the woods after doing the Horn and sailing up the coast of Argentina.

Pachuca Circumnavigation


----------



## melody1204 (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree with Mike about Windtraveler and Sailing Around the Globe blogs - both are great, and refreshingly different. I read both regularly!

I think many of you will also enjoy our blog, titled Vacilando at www.mondovacilando.com

We're currently ranked as #12 on Blog Nation's Sailing Blogs. Here's the description:

"This is the story about a man, a woman, a dog, and a journey. Meet Chris, Melody, and Jet. They sold their house and almost everything in it to move aboard a 35' sailboat in search of simplicity and the freedom that comes with it."

I hope you'll check it out and let me know what you think!

I look forward to reading some of the above suggestions, too - there are a few that I haven't heard of.

Happy sailing!


----------



## tashahacker (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey there,
I just found this thread because I was actually looking to revisit The Slapdash, since they are one of my favorite sailing blogs of all time. And I got here but couldn't find their blog archives anywhere on the web. Does anyone know if the site got taken down, or if it's at another address? I thought it was TheSlapDash (+.com - I'm not allowed to type in URLs here ti seems)

Since some people here were looking for sailing blogs to follow, I thought maybe I should trumpet a little and let you know that my husband and I are cruisers in the Caribbean and we're about to do the Clipper Round the World Race - 2 legs of it, from England to Brazil, then from South Africa to Australia.

So if you're interested in following the blog of some cruisers-turned-racers, check out Turf to Surf at TurfToSurf (+.com - again I can't type in URLs or my comment gets rejected) 

Tasha (& Ryan) on s/v Hideaway


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

At the bottom of my post you'll find a list of blogs.


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

PBzeer said:


> At the bottom of my post you'll find a list of blogs.


PB, you need to add "momo and the big blue world", "The Drake" and momo, just landed in St. Johns NF.

Drake, the guy that does the killer cruiser vids.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

The list is made up of people who have requested to be on it.


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

Sometimes I get lost in the blogs, there are so many good ones. Interestingly, I met Chris (Melody1204) today at dockside in Oriental, NC. We were admiring a couple small but seaworthy yachts there while Chris and I traded yarns. A pleasure to meet you, Chris. I look forward to the adventures of Vacilando and her crew! See you soon on the Chesapeake.

Pat


----------



## PsychedChicken (Feb 8, 2011)

melody1204 said:


> I think many of you will also enjoy our blog, titled Vacilando at www.mondovacilando.com


Melody. I absolutely love your blog.  I've been reading it most of the afternoon, from the beginning. <3


----------



## melody1204 (Aug 3, 2012)

Pat - what a small world! Chris told me about talking with you today - yes, he's a total fool for salty old boats and will talk your ear off about them if you let him (one of the things I love about him). Very cool and if you choose to follow along on our humble journey, we're very appreciative. I hope to get to meet you as well while we're here in Oriental!


----------



## melody1204 (Aug 3, 2012)

PsychedChicken said:


> Melody. I absolutely love your blog.  I've been reading it most of the afternoon, from the beginning. <3


Kasey - wow! Thank you so much! Chris does most of the writing so I can't take any credit, but we continue to be humbled and appreciative of everyone who follows along and chooses to read, especially when there are so many awesome blogs out there. We absolutely love hearing from everyone and meeting new people through our travels. Please keep commenting (got your comment earlier and gonna check out that song, by the way!) and keep in touch!


----------



## melody1204 (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh and Tasha's blog "Turf to Surf" is one of our favorites, too. We had the opportunity to meet her and Ryan in Lauderdale before they took off for the Bahamas and it was love at first sight! We've been so fortunate to have gotten to know them and if you read about their Clipper Race training, it's off the CHARTS! Plus she's the one of the funniest and coolest chicks you'll ever meet. Not sure why it wouldn't let her post link so I'll post the link for everyone.  www.turftosurf.com


----------



## argalax (Dec 17, 2012)

I am reading this one: sallydylanadventures.blogspot.ca
Started from their beginning, still catching up.


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

My vote goes for s/v Bella Star they are currently in Tahiti..


----------



## ADMTROX (Apr 5, 2008)

Not a "cruising" blog, but one of my favorites...very funny.

http://docksixchronicles.blogspot.com/


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

awwww, thanks.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i dont follow blogs--i will follow folks i know are travelling, if and when i have their website addresses--but i for the most part am not a fan of blogs. 
i have a website i use for keeping in touch with family and friends -- but i am not a blog writer by or in any sense. i do tell folks what i like about places and what is fun and how the sunsets and sunrises are--things my mom wants to know. and i can show her pictures of my trip there. but i dono t request folks to read it nor do i advertise anything on or for it.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

More sailing blogs than you could hope to follow - 120 at last count - here: The Monkey's Fist: Collecting Cruisers' Perspectives: Our Barrel of Monkeys Also on this site are blog posts sorted by specific topic. If you're just interested in, say, how a variety of different bloggers approach the subject of fitness aboard, or traveling with cats or dogs, you can find those posts by going the the "home" tab and scrolling down.


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

Eryka, 

Thanks for the link to 'The Monkey's Fist.' Exactly what I've been looking for.

Pat


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

That BL knows what he's talking about, excellent choice!


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is one on my favorites, the do Hawaii to Puget-sound and points beyond. They have some great videos to see on u-tube as well. Good people as well.

Cruising in Lealea

Cruising in Lealea - sailing and living aboard a Vega 27

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Cruising+in+Lealea&oq=Cruising+in+Lealea&gs_l=youtube.12...1169.1169.0.2466.1.1.0.0.0.0.44.44.1.1.0...0.0...1ac.2.11.youtube.L4T7nXLLVrA


----------



## sailvayu (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok I guess I'll go for the shameless plug as others have.
We are getting going on a new blog/web site. Although we are not currently traveling we wanted to let others hear about the challenges of getting ready to cut the lines and head out as well as being able to follow us when we do leave. The blog is new so check back for updates. We will be adding photos, written content, and videos as we go. I am trying to add new stuff weekly at minimum. Feedback is always welcome even if there is something you do not like. 
sailvayu.com


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

My favorite:

Amy Schaefer | Sailfeed

Amy writes about her voyages with her husband and her two school-age girls. I think they're currently in New Zealand. A must read for anyone who is thinking about cruising with kids. I don't read many blogs as the quality of the writing is likely to be less than stellar. Amy's blog is different; the woman is obviously a talented writer and it really shows. You get a real sense of her family. Always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Yofy (Aug 15, 2007)

One of the blogs I have been following for a couple of years is Anne's blog on The Spice Necklace . But I haven't been able to read any posts since January this year. In her last post, they were leaving Trinidad.

I've searched the net but haven't heard any untoward news. Just curious if anybody knows what's up with Anne Vanderhoof and her blog?

Robyn


----------



## mtitus (Jul 10, 2001)

Well at the risk of being yet another shameless self promoter, I would like to invite you all to My Nauti Mind- I'd Rather be Sailing . Its about the ups and downs of being a new boat owner here in Coastal BC.

To the others that have posted links, I have enjoyed many of them so thank you for sharing.

Fair winds!


----------



## svRafiki (Aug 24, 2013)

As many others have posted here, there are gazillions of sailing blogs out there. A few shine through in my opinion; with excellent writing, good shots, and a story behind the usual humdrum of fixing things, days at sea, just another tropical island or long walk to the shop from the dock...!

Windtraveler
Fearful Adventurer ? Exploring the world one terrified step at a time.
Terradagua
Bumfuzzle
Attainable Adventure Cruising

... and one that collates a few others; The Monkey's Fist: Collecting Cruisers' Perspectives


----------

